# cost of living near a beach... moving to Portugal



## Sahrbear (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

First, I just want to say thanks to all the posters in this forum, you guys are really positive and helpful which I assume reflects your lifestyle and the beautiful country you live in .

I currently live in London but am eager to move to Portugal with my Spanish boyfriend. We basically want somewhere that's cheap (by European standards) and preferably at/near the beach.

I've read a lot of comments or similar threads but many of them are from a couple of years ago. So I was hoping you might be able to advice me on a) a good place to live where the only requirements are a nice beach and good weather (although I realise it's winter) and b) cost of living per month for two people (we are both in our twenties, happy to share an apartment with locals)..

Thanks so much!


----------



## donovan (Apr 18, 2012)

unless you have money don't do it, its not the dream you may consider it is, there is very little work available for the locals let alone any body else. Even if you get a job the wages you get will be very low.


----------



## Iadkc (Sep 9, 2012)

*A bit further in the coutry side*

Hi there,

You might want to consider a bit further in the countryside if you want to rent cheap. The coastal area is normaly used for holiday rentals and if not the rents are not that cheap. About 25 km from the coast in the small villages you already can rent small houses for 200 euro a month. I know that [email protected] also does long term rentals, but you have to send them an email because on their site they only have the holiday accomodations. Good luck on your search.


----------

